# Multiple Foot Scabs



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh my goodness! :-( Today I looked at Wigwam's feet and found multiple scabs on each foot!!! He has one or two small ones and one big one per foot. 
His feet are not swollen and he runs perfectly fine, but they are bumblefoot scabs...I'm sure of it! Tell me if I'm wrong, but these worry me. What should I do?
I read about Epsom salt soaking and non surgical treatment. We have a vet in our area and we asked him if he does chickens about a month ago when we took our dog there. He is a country vet and does a lot of animals - cows, dogs, birds...and he said "Sure, I could do chickens." I need advice on this ASAP!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks more like a developing callus. What is the roost made of? The size especially.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That looks more like a developing callus. What is the roost made of? The size especially.


The scabs feel non swollen and they aren't really hard, just rough. The roost is made of wood and is 3 inches wide and long enough for all the chickens. They sleep comfortably on it and they have straw for bedding.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Those look more like callouses... deep breath


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Those look more like callouses... deep breath


Really? I read it isn't very common for chickens to get callouses, but you have more experience. That's nice to hear.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yeah, just think about how they scratch around on every thing all day long. Calluses are natural protection for their little toes. So, unless they are painful, stinky, or draining, they are fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is probably from the sharp edge of the three inch wide roost. That's why we usually say to either use a round roost or to use a 2X4 set wide side up.

It doesn't matter whether it's normal or not, that's what happens when pressure by a sharp edge is put on one spot for hours at a time, like over night. And they're gripping fairly tightly to that edge.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Oh yeah, just think about how they scratch around on every thing all day long. Calluses are natural protection for their little toes. So, unless they are painful, stinky, or draining, they are fine.


Whew! What a relief. I will definitely keep an eye on them. They aren't stinky or draining at all, just kind of crusty around the edges and rough. Wigwam is not limping at all...he can run around better than Atari. (Her outside toes on both feet are bent backwards - she has "crooked toe". She can still run fine, though. ) I will make sure that they stay like that and don't change shape or size.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That is probably from the sharp edge of the three inch wide roost. That's why we usually say to either use a round roost or to use a 2X4 set wide side up.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether it's normal or not, that's what happens when pressure by a sharp edge is put on one spot for hours at a time, like over night. And they're gripping fairly tightly to that edge.


So are they calluses or is the sharp roost edge dangerous and caused bumblefoot? I could always put duct tape on the edges for a softer roost.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I see no redness nor swelling, you're lucky and so is Wigwam. I highly recommend that you use sandpaper on the roosts. The sandpaper will eliminate burrs and splinters, a couple of swipes should work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it can cause bumble. I doubt that duck tape would last long. Secure even a 1X4 on top of the existing roost. That way they are roosting with their feet pretty much flat. 

I only ever used 2X4's for my bird. Never had an incident of bumble.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I see no redness nor swelling, you're lucky and so is Wigwam. I highly recommend that you use sandpaper on the roosts. The sandpaper will eliminate burrs and splinters, a couple of swipes should work.


That's really smart! We have 2x4s and sandpaper, so I will use a smooth 2x4 for the roost. We can easily attach a flatter piece of wood on to it to reduce the chance of injury/incidents occurring from the roost. Thanks!!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Yes, it can cause bumble. I doubt that duck tape would last long. Secure even a 1X4 on top of the existing roost. That way they are roosting with their feet pretty much flat.
> 
> I only ever used 2X4's for my bird. Never had an incident of bumble.


I can do that quickly and easily. It will help the birds a lot. That's smart. So, do you think Wigs has bumble or no? Thanks.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Yes, it can cause bumble. I doubt that duck tape would last long. Secure even a 1X4 on top of the existing roost. That way they are roosting with their feet pretty much flat.
> 
> I only ever used 2X4's for my bird. Never had an incident of bumble.


My dad has a 1 inch thick round wooden wood piece. It is very smooth. Would it work?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you thought about a tree branch about 2 inches diameter? That's what I use. The dowel rod will probably be ok unless you get more chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have never found any reason that a single item has caused bumblefoot. Some get it some don't. I did find that one roo I had with a poor immune system ended up getting 5-6, and I had to put him down because how much surgery did I want to do on one poor roo? I had another that got them annually. Right now I have a 8 year old hen who is very heavy and has some trouble breathing and has multiple bumbles on each foot but laying her on her side would kill her. And she's not limping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wigwam7 said:


> I can do that quickly and easily. It will help the birds a lot. That's smart. So, do you think Wigs has bumble or no? Thanks.


No, he does not.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like Robin stated, Wigwam doesnt have bumblefoot. One other thing you can do to prevent foot injuries, including bumblefoot, is to lower roosts. The roosts in my coops are no higher than 8 inches above the floor. 
My birds havnt had any foot injuries or bumblefoot issues for years since lowering roosts.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a LB with crooked toes on each foot.It curls back,like yours.She's over a year old and she does fine.That's one way I can tell her and her sister apart.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I have a LB with crooked toes on each foot.It curls back,like yours.She's over a year old and she does fine.That's one way I can tell her and her sister apart.


That's cute! I've seen chickens with much worse crooked toes, and Atari runs around more than our other lazy pullets, ironically.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Crooked toes can be caused by a riboflavin deficiency, genetic, or a problem with hatching.
I had a Salmon Faverolle that had her toes on one foot bent kind of sideways and backwards, she walked just fine. It was really strange to look at for sure even with 5 toes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How was your Salmon Faverolle?I want to order some next year and the Mahaganey(sp?I'm seeing lots of red lines LOL) Faverolle,too.I've got some other unusual breeds picked out for next year,also.I am going to change the flock if I can figure out what to do with all my old black Cochins.I keep trying to convince myself they would make a good pot of chicken and dumplings but I'm loosing my own argument.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had two Salmon Faverolle hens and one Salmon Faverolle rooster that I raised from chicks. I got them from Meyer hatchery. The hens were very docile and calm. They were very soft to the touch. They laid very light brown eggs to cream colored eggs. Eggs were medium sized. They had their own coop and pen. 
I didnt like the feathered legs and especially the feathered feet. They collected "mudballs" after it rained and I had to clean out the feet feathers. Also the scales on the feet were raised due to feather growth in between the scales to make it look like they had scaly leg mites, which really wasnt the case. (I was always checking their feet for scaly leg mites lol.) My Light Brahmas didnt have that problem probably due to not having feathered feet, only the legs.
The rooster was beautiful but was as mean as a snake. I played football with him. He never seemed to learn his lesson and I ended up taking him to the feed store. 
I doubt I'd own Salmon Faverolles again due to cleaning the feet and legs, and they are average layers. If you want a calm, soft, beautiful looking hen with a muff and beard...this is the bird to have.
I prefer consistent/excellent layers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CQ, list your cochins on Craigslist. There are a lot of Cochin lovers out there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are all 3 years old or better.Think someone would still want them?I don't want them to be mistreated.I always felt guilty selling birds so I stopped but I want a new flock next year,I already have them picked out and I'm gonna try Sand Hill Preservation this time.Anybody else ever get chicks from them?If so,how were they?


----------

